# make ntpd use unprivileged ports?

## CB2206

hi,

i'm just trying to set up ntpd. ntpd starts without a problem and the config should be right. the problem ist that i think i have to set ntpd to use unprivileged ports to access the time server on the internet, because ntpdate is working with -u option:

```

ntpdate ntp1-2.belwue.de

Looking for host ntp1-2.belwue.de and service ntp

host found : ntp2.BelWue.DE

31 Jul 11:49:07 ntpdate[13931]: no server suitable for synchronization found

```

```

ntpdate -u ntp1-2.belwue.de

Looking for host ntp1-2.belwue.de and service ntp

host found : ntp2.BelWue.DE

31 Jul 11:49:12 ntpdate[13946]: adjust time server 129.143.2.33 offset -0.105518 sec

```

so, how do i tell ntpd to use unprivileged ports?

thx!

----------

## oumpah-pah

Did you check if ntpd isn't just working fine ? I'm behind a firewall and everything works fine for me. You can check the ntpd status once it's running with :

```
ntpq -p
```

Here's my /etc/ntp.conf file for reference :

 *Quote:*   

> # NOTES:
> 
> #  - you should only have to update the server line below
> 
> #  - if you start getting lines like 'restrict' and 'fudge'
> ...

 

----------

## CB2206

hi, thx for your reply. 

my config file looks exactly the same.

but ntpq -p shows this:

```

     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

 nic1.BelWue.DE  .INIT.          16 u    -   64    0    0.000    0.000 4000.00

 news.BelWue.DE  .INIT.          16 u    -   64    0    0.000    0.000 4000.00

 dns4.BelWue.DE  .INIT.          16 u    -   64    0    0.000    0.000 4000.00

```

it looks like this all the time. it must have something to do with a block ntp port in the network i am on. (i do not have control of the firewall configuration) so i need to enable unprivileged ports like with ntpdate -u.

----------

## devon

I did some quick Google searches and it looks like the answer is "no" unless you rewrite the ntpd code.

 *Quote:*   

> From: Danny Mayer (mayer@gis.net)
> 
> Subject: Re: ntpd and unprivileged source ports  
> 
> Newsgroups: comp.protocols.time.ntp
> ...

 

Reference link 1

Reference link 2

----------

## CB2206

damn.

----------

